# keelbacks and some frogs



## nico77 (Sep 19, 2011)

I went for a walk this arvo with the young fella and we found 3 keelbacks a few frogs and a legless lizard ( not sure what type ? ) heres some photos

cheers
Nico


----------



## Trench (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow nice 
the legless lizard is a scalefoot I think


----------



## XKiller (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like a delma plebeia,


----------



## nico77 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah i was stoked , i have done about 120km walking last week and have only come across the 1 yellow faced whip snake . Today i was lucky and found a few new herps i have not found before . I thought it was a little snake at first till i picked it up and could see the ear holes  

cheers nico


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

very nice !!!
first and last frogs are striped marsh frogs, not to sure bout that middle one


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 19, 2011)

Middle is a rubella aint it? (I didn't take a long look). I get jealous at legless lizards.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd second rubella, nice finds I went for a wander in the state forest tonight and found a pink tongue, golden crowned snake and a green tree snake, damn shame I forgot the camera

I love the little scaly foot


----------



## nico77 (Sep 20, 2011)

This was the first legless lizard i have found with out legs lol we have heaps in our garden that have the mini legs on there sides  i take 2 cameras now because i found a whip snake the other day and my battry went flat after 1 photo of it , im glad the 1 i got was a good shot .

all 3 keel backs are keel backs arnt they ? i had a friend say 1 could have been a rough scale but from the book i think they are all keel backs ? Are keel backs really defensive ? it was flattening out and chasing me with half its body standing and striking with a open mouth ( like a eastern brown ) .

cheers nico


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Looks like a delma plebeia,


Yep! Good call. I definitely agree with _Delma plebeia_.

The middle frog looks more like _Litoria brevipalmata _to me and there are a couple more species I would put in front of _L. rubella_. _L.rubella_ tends to be very dumpy in shape whereas the one in the photo is well conditioned but not what I would call dumpy. Basically, from the photo supplied I cannot give you an absolute on the ID but if I were to hazard a guess, I’d say mostlikely _L. brevipalmata_.

In the field, Keelbacks and Rough Scaled Snakes look and can often behave, incredibly similar. Unless you are expertly familiar with identifying each in situ, treat them all as potential Rough Scaleds. Keelbacks can put on a pretty good show at times and whilst often dangerous looking, it is all huff and puff.

The last photo looks like a Keelback on the basis of the body patterning compared to the other two but the head is too blurry to confirm it. I’d put it down as likely Keelback.

Blue


----------



## nico77 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks mate , the first 2 Keelbacks didnt have that pinky tinge underneth them they were a light cream color with a few random blotches and the 3rd one had the pink sides but a shorter looking head , ill have a look through the rest of the photos for clearer shot .
I treat them all as venomous if im not 100% on the id and keep enough distance to not be able to cop a bite just incase i id them wrong . I am just starting to learn how to id snakes for when i get my DMP and start relocating snakes the book " snakes of south-east queensland " is a good help now i need to get " reptiles of queensland "

cheers nico


----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't find four keelbacks? I can see two in that last photo, looks like a big female with a little male behind her. Good finds!


----------



## XKiller (Sep 20, 2011)

Its a shame keelbacks smell so bad......


----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 20, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Its a shame keelbacks smell so bad......



So true, but I've never had a keelback that could compare to a big tree snake. Nothing worse than driving home after a snake call with the stench of _Dendrelaphis_ on your hands and the open window blowing it in your face!


----------



## XKiller (Sep 20, 2011)

I can relate to that, now i just use purel hand cleaner only thing i have found that gets rid of all coubrid scent, allways keep a bottel in my car LOL, 



CamdeJong said:


> So true, but I've never had a keelback that could compare to a big tree snake. Nothing worse than driving home after a snake call with the stench of _Dendrelaphis_ on your hands and the open window blowing it in your face!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to respectfully disagree with you Blue, I've taken a good long look and I'm positive that's not a brevipalmata and cannot think of any species I would put in front of rubella for the frog pictured. I know it's not a great picture and it can be hard to tell frogs in such situations but I am pretty confident of rubella there.


----------



## nico77 (Sep 20, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> Are you sure you didn't find four keelbacks? I can see two in that last photo, looks like a big female with a little male behind her. Good finds!



Thanks mate , yeah i found 3 2 were together when i spotted them and the smaller one took of so i got most photos from the female ( bigger one) the 1 with the pinky under side was by itself on the middle of the track and shot of into the bush after the first pic , bloody fast little thing once it hit the grass lol


----------

